# Custom hitch covers



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check these out. John will put about anything you want on one at what I believe is a very reasonable price. 
He's a trusted member on other sites.

http://webpages.charter.net/tucker65/Hitch%20Cover/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way too cool.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are awesome.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm looking to get me one as soon as I get settled in the new house.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool enough. If someone punches the primer a vehicle would take off like it was shot from a gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Skip ? Rick ?


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

those are hot


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He'll put about anything on one, as long as it fits.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!! Them are real neat ---I'll look into one soon----------skip*


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Yep, I see one on the truck in the future.


----------

